# Senate Democrats Lose Key Republican Support on Gun Background Checks



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like the Senate will be taking up gun control tomorrow, and it also looks like the Democrats cannot get any Republicans to support universal background checks.

Washington dysfunction working in our favor - whadda ya know?

Gun control efforts hit Senate snag - First Read


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Aint that the truth!

But back to the topic...whats wrong with the instant background check thats in place now?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Aint that the truth!
> 
> But back to the topic...whats wrong with the instant background check thats in place now?


It does not apply to private citizen to citizen purchases. Dems hate that and call it a loop-hole. I hate that term because it isn't a loop-hole if I sell you a car or a house is it? That is a private transaction between two people with out any government intervention (except title). So they want ALL purchases to go through a FFL and require a background check.

They also want to add to the list of things that will get you off of the approved list. Ever take prescription Prozac? BOOM - you can't buy. Had a baby and confessed to the OBGYN that you were a little blue afterwards? BOOM - you are now mentally unstable. Going through divorce? Been to marriage counseling? Did it ever come out that you were angry with your spouse (even if she cheated on you)? BOOM - you are a wacko with rage issues and you are on the prohibited list.

So they want every one who ever stubbed a toe and cussed to be registered for anger management class and to be on the prohibited list and they want ALL transactions (even for ammo and some accessories) to go through an FFL.

Fact of the matter is, if you don't live in the Polly-Anna world of Unicorns and Rainbows where we all sing Cum-bi-ah every day after dinner and we hug our owls before we tuck them in for a good night so we can wake up and go to work at the granola co-op tomorrow - then you my friend are a disconnected rage filled hate mongering racist living in an alternate universe that can not be trusted with a spork. You require institutionalization and reprogramming.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Verteidiger said:


> Looks like the Senate will be taking up gun control tomorrow, and it also looks like the Democrats cannot get any Republicans to support universal background checks.
> 
> Washington dysfunction working in our favor - whadda ya know?
> 
> Gun control efforts hit Senate snag - First Read


Since the senate has a democrat majority this doesn't slow them down, but they were looking for 1 republican vote so they could claim "non-partisan" The real vote is in the house where republican votes for a ban are required.


----------

